
Free DNS Tools - hughesey
http://viewdns.info/
======
ck2
Surprised it hasn't been on here before - great set of tools I use it all the
time.

Discovered it after dnsstuff moved some of their tools to pay-only.

Watchmouse seems to have been bought out recently too, hope they don't go pay.

Oh apparently they have been on here before, just not the main page
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=viewdns.inf...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=viewdns.info)

~~~
SanjayUttam
It has; <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3905834> (242 days ago)

------
fmx
Thanks you, a very useful site. These tools all exist elsewhere, but it's
really handy to have them all in one place, and right on the home page, too.

------
ohashi
Out of curiosity, what makes actually digging this data up difficult?

~~~
bradleyland
All of these tests are possible using command line tools, but some of them
would require multiple invocations of the tools, as well as verification
against a matrix of known-good configuration parameters. For example, the DNS
report is pretty comprehensive.

What's surprising to me is that these tools are web based. Although, there is
some value in having a third party verify your assumptions. It's not uncommon
for me to alter my hosts file while I wait on DNS to propagate. That can screw
up my resolver when running diagnostics locally.

------
xnetua
It has been down :-(

